# FAO: Jae *Regarding Tabs*



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Is it possible for the dead tabs at the top to be removed?

Tuning, Sponsors, TTOC and FAQs haven't work for a year or so now, and apart from confusing some members, we get so many questions about them not working.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I think they are actively working on them.

I remember reading something...

Or did I dream that?

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------

